# treeing walker female bear dog wanted



## ninja (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm looking for a female treeing walker papered up bear dog to breed to my top of the line world champion pedigreed bear and hog dog.  This old dog is as good as they get and I need a good female to get some pups out of him before I get him killed.  I would be interested in just breeding him to get a few pups also to the right female.  This old dog speaks for himself in the woods with papers, looks and handle to boot.  Call sean 3523288354 or email at floridacrackercur@yahoo.com


----------

